# bien / mal - place de l'adverbe



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour à tous

Ce qui me pose des problèmes c'est l'adverbe *bien.*  Par exemple;

Est-ce qu'on dit;

*Bien parler le français ou *

*Parler bien le français?*

 MERCI D'AVANCE

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Je privilégie la première formule "_bien parler le français_" car l'adverbe se place le plus souvent avant le verbe.
Il me semble que la seconde formule peut se dire aussi mais je n'en suis pas sûr et, personnellement, je ne l'emploierais pas.


----------



## mosmar

Bonjour tout le monde,

 "Je crois que je peux profiter bien de ce site."

Est-ce que je peux dire :"Je crois que je peux en profiter bien"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## doublelyon

plutôt:
je crois que je peux bien en profiter.


----------



## HijaDeChango

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai mal de comprendre pourquoi on dit

nous nous amusons *bien*
MAIS
nous nous sommes *bien* amusés

il se débrouille *bien*
MAIS
il s'est *bien* débrouillé

y a-t-il un regle qu'explique tous ça??

merci d'avance
HdC


----------



## CapnPrep

Il n'y a pas vraiment de règle, mais un petit nombre d'adverbes et de pronoms préfèrent se mettre à gauche du participe passé (et de l'infinitif). Il s'agit des mots *bien*, *mal*, *tout*, *rien*, *plus*, *moins*, *beaucoup*, *assez*, *trop* (avec des tendances plus ou moins fortes, et ils peuvent toujours passer après le verbe pour donner un effet d'insistance ou de contraste).


----------



## gvergara

Salut :

Regardez la phrase suivante

_Apparement, il était décontenancé que je sache *si bien* parler français_.

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de mettre le groupe adverbial _si bien_ en fin de phrase (_... que je sache parler français *si bien*_); d'après moi, c'est _bien,_ avant un infinitif, a pour fonction de mettre en relief l'infinitif qu'il modifie (ou quelque chose de semblable), tandis que lorsqu'on le met après l'infinitif, il a pour rôle d'être un adverbe de manière. Merci d'avance 

Gonzalo


----------



## Alphonse326

Bonjour,

à mon avis les deux se disent et ont un sens équivalent.
Une légère nuance, "si bien parler français" félicite la personne de s'exprimer couramment tandis que "parler français si bien" sous-entend un amour de la langue (choix des mots, respect scrupuleux des règles de syntaxe, ...)


----------



## marget

CapnPrep said:


> Il n'y a pas vraiment de règle, mais un petit nombre d'adverbes et de pronoms préfèrent se mettre à gauche du participe passé (et de l'infinitif). Il s'agit des mots *bien*, *mal*, *tout*, *rien*, *plus*, *moins*, *beaucoup*, *assez*, *trop* (avec des tendances plus ou moins fortes, et ils peuvent toujours passer après le verbe pour donner un effet d'insistance ou de contraste).


 
Si un étudiant (débutant) dit "J'ai mangé bien" est-ce correct/acceptable ?


----------



## dorisd

Non. En termes syntaxiques, ce n'est pas une faute mais ... ça ne correspond pas du tout à l'usage et le sens n'en serait pas clair.

La langue française n'échappe aux expressions figées et on peut dire que : «j'ai bien mangé » en est une, à tout le moins au Québec où il est fréquent que le serveur, à la fin d'un repas, demande au client :« Avez-vous bien mangé ? ». L'adverbe «bien» dans la formule figée (J'ai bien mangé) signifie que la  nourriture était à la fois de bonne qualité et en quantité suffisante.

L'expression : «J'ai mangé bien» ne pourrait vouloir dire qu'autre chose, mais quoi ?  
À la limite,«j'ai mangé bien» pourrait signifier que mon comportement à table répondait aux normes de bienséance... Bref, une expression à éviter mais qu'on comprendra bien sûr dans une situation où le français n'est pas votre langue maternelle.


----------



## Resa Reader

A mon avis, la règle est assez simple:

1. Au présent:               On place l'adverbe normalement après le verb.

_              <Je mange (toujours) *bien*.>_
_                                  <Il s'amuse *bien*.>_

2. Au passé composé:    On place l'adverbe normalement entre l'auxiliaire 
                                   et le participe passé.

                                   <J'ai *bien* mangé.>
_<Il s'est* bien* amusé.>_

3. Avec un infinitf:         On place l'adverbe avant l'infinitif.

                                   <Je vais *bien* m'amuser.>
                                    <Pour* bien* parler l'angalis, tu devrais .....>


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre les 2 phrases :

_*Elle a très bien dansé*_. et
_*Elle a dansé très bien. *_
?

Y a-t-il une différence de sens de ces 2 phrases ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, il n'y a pas de différence de sens. Simplement, on ne dit que "Elle a très bien dansé".


----------



## Aoyama

> on ne dit *que* "Elle a très bien dansé".


peut-être pas vraiment ... Les deux se disent, mais c'est vrai que "elle a dansé très bien" est plus "parlé".


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, désolé! *Moi*, je ne le dis pas, mais c'est vrai que cela se dit .


----------



## janpol

avant, après...
Tu devras bien parler le français
Là encore, on peut rencontrer des régionalismes :
j'ai souvent entendu dans le S.E. (cf jeu de pétanque) : "en bien pointant, tu peux reprendre le point"
je pense que partout ailleurs on dit "en pointant bien"


----------



## Oùqui

Salut à tous!

C'est ma première fois de poser une question ici. Je sens une bonne mélange de sentiment de l'enthousiasme et de crainte, franchement dit. 

Cela dit, sur un site canadien en français qui explique le grammaire du français, j'ai trouvé une phrase qui se dit comme celle-ci: L'adverbe *bien se place devant l'infinitif. *

Quant au grammaire du français, je n'ai pas appris vraiment un cas où l'on place l'adverbe devant le verbe même conjugué au présent. 

J'ai l'impression que l'adverbe "*bien"* dans cette phrase ci-dessus est au fait utilisé dans un sens explétif. Mais même les exemples qui utilise "bien" dans ce sens donnés sur wiki s'appuient sur le placement conventionnel de l'adverbe, donc toujours après le verbe conjugué. 

Quand je le dis à voix haute, ça ne me frappe pas si étrange, mais je sais que ma connaissance en français peut être assez limité de juger si cette phrase est en effet toute naturelle en français, donc voilà je cherche pour vos aides.

Dans le même esprit, je veux vous poser deux autres questions aussi sur leurs conformités:

Ils mal parlent français.
Ils bien parlent français.

Merci d'avance de vos conseils!


----------



## Comtois

Bienvenue parmi nous, Oùqui.

Avec l'infinitif, la règle n'est pas absolue. Par exemple : _Il est difficile de *bien parler* français, mais il est facile de le *parler mal*._ (Mais on pourrait aussi dire _de mal le parler_.)
Je n'ai pas le temps d'approfondir, mais j'espère y revenir.

On ne dit jamais _ils mal parlent_ ; toujours _ils parlent mal_ (ou bien).


----------



## Oùqui

Merci pour votre clarification! Je suis tout d'accord avec vous sur la règle avec l'infinitif. Quant à la première phrase de question, j'avais pensé que cela se disait: l'adverbe _(n'importe lequel)_ bien _(en fonctionnant comme un adverbe effectif dans cette phrase-ci)_ se place devant l'infinitif.

Donc je l'ai comprise dans le sens que j'aurais pu justement dire, l'adverbe se place *bien* devant l'infinitif. Mais en réfléchissant à nouveau, je vois qu'en faite cette phrase voulais dire l'adverbe (de, qui s'appelle) "bien" se place devant l'infinitif. 

Donc si je comprends bien maintenant, la question ultime a disparu, donc je suis content mais en même temps me suis ridiculisé d'avoir commencé à mon activité sur ce site avec une question nulle!


----------



## prinver

Toujours concernant la place de "mal" et "bien", je crois qu'avec un verbe conjugué au passé composé, ces adverbes se mettent entre l'aux. avoir et le participe passé : "Il m'a mal regardé"/ Il m'a mal parlé/ il m'a mal écrit ( sur facebook par ex.)/ il m'a mal répondu..
Je me demande si ce que je suggère est correct, merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## anasabidi

Bonjour, tout le monde
tomber bien / mal -  avoir lieu au bon, mauvais moment ou arriver au bon moment .
hier j'ai écouté dans un débat "tu es mal tombé" c'est juste 
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est correct.  Aux temps composés, l'adverbe se met le plus souvent entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé.

_Tu tombes *mal*.
Tu es *mal* tombé._


----------



## Rallino

quinoa said:


> Je lui ai conseillé de bien se soigner...



Serait-il également possible de mettre le _bien _entre le verbe et le pronom : _... de se bien soigner..._ ?


----------



## quinoa

Oui bien sûr, et cela devient plus soutenu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que l'on trouve cet ordre uniquement dans un français très littéraire et que cela ne se dit plus du tout de nos jours. Autrement dit, ne soyez pas surpris de le lire dans des textes assez anciens, mais ne l'utilisez pas vous-mêmes !


----------



## DonSfx

Bonsoir les amis francophones,
Est-ce qu'on dit:

Elle s'est bien faite entendre.
ou
Elle s'est faite bien entendre.

Merci.


----------



## Micia93

Bienvenue DonStx 

"elle s'est bien fait entendre" ("fait" pas "faite") sonne beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais pour la place de l'adverbe, on a le choix. 

_Elle s'est *bien* fait entendre._
_Elle s'est fait *bien* entendre._


----------



## tilt

Mais il y a une nuance de sens, selon la place de l'adverbe, non ?

_Elle s'est *bien* fait entendre _-> _Bien _se rapporte à _faire.__
Elle s'est fait *bien* entendre _-> _Bien _se rapporte à _entendre.
_


----------



## Micia93

Dans l'absolu, tu as raison, mais n'est-ce pas un peu trop subtil, là?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Micia : je ne vois pas une grande différence.


----------



## tilt

Il se trouve que _bien se faire entendre_ et _se faire bien entendre_ ont un sens très proche, mais d'un point de vue grammatical, la nuance n'est pas si subtile que ça.
Prenons la négation de ces phrases : _Elle ne s'est pas bien fait entendre_ et _Elle ne s'est pas fait bien entendre_. La différence de sens devient nettement plus évidente, alors. Non ?


----------



## Micia93

pour moi, non!


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais concrètement, quelle différence fais-tu exactement, Tilt ? Dans quels cas emploierais-tu l'une plutôt que l'autre ?


----------



## tilt

Dans _Elle [s'est / ne s'est pas] __bien __fait entendre_, l'expression est _se faire entendre, _c'est à dire _s'exprimer.
Elle ne s'est pas bien fait entendre _signifie qu'elle ne s'est pas assez ou mal exprimée.

Dans _Elle __[s'est / ne s'est pas] __fait bien entendre_, l'expression est _se faire bien entendre, _c'est à dire_ s'assurer qu'on a été compris.
__Elle ne s'est pas fait bien entendre _signifie qu'elle n'a pas été comprise, peut-être parce qu'elle ne s'est pas assez ou mal exprimée, mais pas forcément. 

C'est en tout cas comme ça que je ressens ces phrases.
Est-ce que je me suis fais bien entendre, cette fois-ci ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bah, oui, mais pour moi c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet…


----------



## Micia93

Egalement pour moi, et je crains que ce genre de tergiversations ne risque d'embrouiller les non-natifs


----------



## tilt

J'admets que dans l'exemple présent, la nuance de sens est assez légère. Mais nous sommes dans un fil traitant de la place de l'adverbe dans la phrase en général, pas dans l'expression _se faire entendre_. Il m'a donc semblé important de signaler qu'ici, grammaticalement parlant, l'adverbe ne se rattache pas au même verbe selon qu'il est mis avant ou après _faire. _Avec d'autres verbes, la différence de sens pourra être nettement plus marquée, comme par exemple, entre _bien se faire voir _et _se faire bien voir. _​On ne peut donc pas placer l'adverbe au hasard !


----------



## Roméo31

En principe, les adverbes autres que ceux de temps et de lieu (comme _bien_) peuvent être placés avant ou après l'infinitif.
_
Le bon usage _constate toutefois que, dans la langue ordinaire, on préfère placer avant l'infinitif les adverbes de degré courts, comme _bien_.                                                    
Ex. :_ Il fait tout pour bien réussir. Il aime bien danser. Elle nous fait bien rire.
_
Dans la langue littéraire, on constate plus de liberté avec l'antéposition et la postposition de l'adverbe_ bie_n.

Cas particuliers :

* V_ouloir bien _et_ bien vouloir
_
 Dans l'administration, il était d’usage de distinguer entre les deux formules :  _vouloir bien _convenait dans les relations de supérieur à subalterne et _bien vouloir_ était de rigueur dans les relations d’inférieur à supérieur (cf. R. Catherine, _Le style administratif_, A. Michel, 1996, p. 32-33) ou d'égal à égal. Cette distinction est pratiquement tombée en désuétude, contrairement à ce que laisse accroire la dernière édition du _ Bon usage._ En revanche, elle semble encore de mise chez les militaires. (Ce point a déjà été abordé ici.)

_* Bien faire et laisser dire _(proverbe).

Etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Avec d'autres verbes, la différence de sens pourra être nettement plus marquée, comme par exemple, entre _bien se faire voir _et _se faire bien voir._


Je n'en vois pas vraiment non plus dans cet exemple-là…  La raison en est sans doute que _se faire_ n'est ici qu'un semi-auxiliaire factitif. On a d'ailleurs un phénomène similaire avec les semi-auxiliaires modaux :

_Avec cet argent, je vais *bien* pouvoir m'habiller_.
_Avec cet argent, je vais pouvoir *bien* m'habiller_.


----------



## tilt

Eh bien je vois une différence de sens dans cet exemple aussi ! 
Mais passons, c'est un débat qui finalement dépasse le cadre de ce fil et n'a pas tant d'importance que ça !


----------



## volo

Bonsoir à tous,


J’arrive un peu après la bataille (ce qui est normal vu mon âge ), mais j’aimerais quand même ajouter, dans le cadre de la discussion portant sur la place de l’adverbe "bien" par rapport au verbe « vouloir », que les militaires en font une distinction assez nette (Salut Roméo , tu as complètement raison).

Comme signalé dans le « Mémento de correspondance militaire à l’usage de l’officier d’état-major » datant de 2007-2008, page 58, _« la formule très impérative *"vouloir bien" *doit être réservée aux  correspondances signées personnellement par une autorité ; elle n’est pas directement associée à la locution « j’ai l’honneur de... »._

Pour tous les autres cas où il y a nécessité de faire connaître un fait ou une idée, adresser une demande ou une proposition, que ce soit dans une correspondance de supérieur à subalterne, de subalterne à supérieur ou d’égal à égal, les militaires sont tenus d’utiliser la formulation *« bien vouloir ».*

Par exemple, dans le corps d’une lettre adressée par le général de division X… commandant l’école d’état-major à Monsieur l’amiral attaché de défense près l’Ambassade de France, on trouve la formule suivante :

_« J’ai l’honneur de vous demander de bien vouloir autoriser le colonel B… à venir prononcer cette conférence à Compiègne. »_


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

En vous lisant, je crois que cette phrase se dit "merci de bien vous exprimer en français" 

Mais qu'en est-il de la tournure gérondif:

1-En bien vous exprimant en français, vous serez élu membre de l'Académie.
2- En vous exprimant bien, vous serez...

3- En bien parlant espagnol, vous serez...
4- En parlant bien espagnol, vous serez...

D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adverbe se met généralement après le verbe et, pour les temps composés, après l'auxiliaire. C'est également le cas pour le gérondif. La seule exception est pour l'infinitif où l'adverbe précède le plus souvent le verbe.

_Vous vous exprimez *bien* en français.
Vous vous êtes *bien* exprimé en français.
Exprimez-vous *bien* en français.
En vous exprimant *bien* en français…
Vous exprimant *bien* en français…
Vous étant *bien* exprimé en français…

En bien vous exprimant en français…_ 
_En bien parlant espagnol…_ 

Mais : _Il faut *bien* s'exprimer en français._



gouro said:


> je crois que cette phrase se dit "merci de bien vous exprimer en français"


On dira plus correctement : _Veuillez bien vous exprimer en français_ ou _Exprimez-vous bien en français_.


----------



## Tania02

Une question,
pourquoi on dit: il doit se sentir mal et ne pas il doit mal se sentir ?
[…]
Ce n'est pas qu'à un temps composé l'adverbe se place entre l'auxiliaire et le verbe composé?
J'ai lu les réponses sur ce forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mes questions.
Merci de répondre.


----------



## Chimel

Tania02 said:


> Une question,
> pourquoi on dit: il doit se sentir mal et ne pas il doit mal se sentir ?
> […]


On peut aussi dire "il doit mal se sentir", mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu moins naturel que "il doit se sentir mal".

Vous avez raison, ce n'est pas très logique car dans l'exemple "il sait/veut/peut... bien s'exprimer", l'adverbe _bien _est placé avant l'infinitif (c'est "il sait s'exprimer bien" qui est correct mais moins naturel).

Je ne vois pas d'explication immédiate, on dira sans doute que c'est l'usage...


----------



## Terio

Une hypothèse : En mettant l'adverbe _mal_ à la fin de la phrase, c'est lui qui porte l'accent d'intensité (ou l'accent tonique). C'est donc plus expressif :

Comment se sent-il ?

Il se sent *mal*.
Il doit se sentir *mal*.

Si je dis : « Il doit mal se sentir », l'accent ne porte pas sur _*mal, *_et l'énoncé est en quelque sorte moins expressif.


----------



## Chimel

Hypothèse intéressante, mais ça ne marche pas pour _Il sait bien s'exprimer_ (_Il sait s'exprimer bien_ n'est pas plus expressif pour moi, mais juste moins naturel).


----------



## Maître Capello

La raison est plutôt que _se sentir bien/mal_ est une expression idiomatique où l'adverbe est obligatoire ; impossible de dire _se sentir_ tout court, à moins de parler d'olfaction.

Au contraire, on peut par exemple dire _se débrouiller_ sans adverbe. On dit alors _bien/mal se débrouiller_ plutôt que _se débrouiller bien/mal_.


----------



## nicduf

Si je suis votre raisonnement, avec se débrouiller on devrait plutôt dire "je me mal débrouille" plutôt que "je me débrouille mal". Cela me semble quand même curieux. Cela fonctionne bien avec le verbe à l'infinitif mais pas ,me semble -t-il, si l'on conjugue le verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parlais uniquement du cas où le verbe est à l'infinitif.  Dans ce cas, l'adverbe se met normalement devant le verbe (cf. #44), contrairement aux cas où le verbe est conjugué. Ce n'est que pour certaines expressions comme _se sentir bien/mal_ que l'adverbe reste après le verbe même à l'infinitif.

_Je me débrouille _*bien/mal*, mais : *bien/mal*_ se débrouiller_.
_Je me sens *bien/mal*_, et : _se sentir *bien/mal*_.


----------

